# at the sawmill



## Encolpius

Hello, I've found the Czech word pila (??) in the dictionary, but haven't heard it and used it before, so would like to ask you to help me with these sentences. Thanks. 

1) He started working *at the sawmill*. 

Začal pracovat na pile. (???)

2) They went out *to the sawmill*. 

Zajeli na pilu. (????)


----------



## ilocas2

The word *pila* means *saw*. You don't know what is saw? 
http://www.google.cz/images?hl=cs&q=pila&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

And it also means place where people cut wood. Once there was sawmills, where saws were pushed by water power. They were on brooks in mountains. Today the word pila is used for all factories, where logs are cut for boards and similar things.


----------



## Encolpius

ilocas2 said:


> The word *pila* means *saw*. You don't know what is saw?  *what a saw is*
> http://www.google.cz/images?hl=cs&q=pila&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi
> 
> And it also means place where people cut wood. Once there was sawmills, where saws were pushed by water power. They were on brooks in mountains. Today the word pila is used for all factories, where logs are cut for boards and similar things.



Don't worry, I know what saw and pila means.  Read my question once again and try to understand what it is about. Bye. Enc.


----------



## ilocas2

I think that my answer was sufficient. Are you satisfied with it?


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> Hello, I've found the Czech word pila (??) in the dictionary, but haven't heard it and used it before, so would like to ask you to help me with these sentences. Thanks.
> 
> 1) He started working *at the sawmill*.
> 
> Začal pracovat na pile. (???)
> 
> 2) They went out *to the sawmill*.
> 
> Zajeli na pilu. (????)


----------



## Incomer

I'm not sure what's the question here. 
Are your translations correct? Yes, they are.

And since you obviously get the meaning I guess that's the only issue here, right?


----------



## Encolpius

Ano, jak se řekne česky at the sawmill / to the sawmill? Nikdy jsem neslyšel slovo pila v tomto významu. Díky všem.


----------



## Managa

Encolpius said:


> Ano, jak se řekne česky at the sawmill / to the sawmill? Nikdy jsem neslyšel slovo pila v tomto významu. Díky všem.



Jak už bylo řečeno, *SAWMILL* se česky řekne *pila*, popřípadě *dřevozpracující podnik / závod*. 

*Pila *je podle mě spíš venkovské zařízení, dílna, kde se zpracovává dřevo.
*Dřevozpracující podnik* je společnost, která má nějaké sídlo, zaměstnance a zpracovává dřevo, tedy nejen samotná dílna, ale i vedení a kanceláře...


----------



## werrr

Managa said:


> Jak už bylo řečeno, *SAWMILL* se česky řekne *pila*, popřípadě *dřevozpracující podnik / závod*.


Když už, tak *pilařský závod/podnik/provoz*. Dřevozpracující podnik se muže zabývat čímkoliv, co souvisí se zpracováním dřeva.

A nějaké ty požadované příklady:

Na pile pracují pilaři.
Dělníci svezli dřevo na pilu.
Dřevo bylo složeno před pilou.
Za pilou teče náhon.
Hajný se dohodl s pilou.
Ve vesnici je jedna parní a jedna vodní pila.


----------



## Encolpius

Díky werrr, velice pěkné a užitečné příklady.


----------



## bibax

> Když už, tak pilařský závod/podnik/provoz.


Logicky musí existovat i slovo *pilařství*.

Přiznám se, že jsem slova _pilař, pilařský, pilařství_ nikdy neslyšel, nečetl a nepoužil. Patrně proto, že jsem nikdy žádné řezivo nepotřeboval.

Já znám jen Pilaře s velkým "P" (příjmení a jez na Lužnici).

Ditto pro pilníkář, pilníkářství, náprstkář, pánevník, pancířník, opaskář, atd.


----------

